# Help needed for NY Soldier's SENIOR dogs (non-GSD)



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have received an email from a young man in New York who's recently joined the National Guard and will be gone for basic training and AIT (job training) from the very end of June until the middle of November.

He has two dogs, and was under the impression that his wife would care for them while he is gone for training, but found that his wife has just served him with divorce papers and is leaving. He now has just a little over a month to find someone to care for his dogs.

He is NOT interested in giving his dogs up, he is looking for someone to care for them until he comes back from training. Both of his dogs are altered and up-to-date on shots, and he would pay for all their expenses (food, veterinary care, etc.) while he is gone, as long as he can find someone to care for them. He even offered that a person could stay in his apartment for free as long as they can care for his dogs. 

Both dogs are SENIORS - one is a 12 year old hound mix, the other is a 10 year old Weimaraner. He says both are sweet and affectionate.

Does anyone have any rescue contacts in New York or New Jersey who would be able to take these two dogs, either together or separately, during the time he will be gone?

If you have any contacts in the area, PLEASE contact me with their contact information, and I will pass it on.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Theres a link for help for Military families on one of rescue boards...I can't remember which board here but its a sticky!!! I hope that helps!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Silly me....its right above your post! Hope it helps!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have already sent him all the (still valid) links to organizations that foster dogs for deployed service members. However, most of them may not take his dogs, either because they are full, or because he is not deploying, he is going for basic training and AIT.

I was hoping maybe an individual from these boards or in a rescue would be able to see this and take these two seniors for a few months, all costs paid. Or maybe someone knows of a place that has affordable rates for long-term boarding?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Darn, I was hoping that place would be able to help. I'm sure someone knows of some place that can help. Now that I think of it I might know someone. Her name is Tonya, she an AC officer in New York. She helped me with Manny, formally Angel-the potenital rabies case I got out of MA. She also took Heidi and Daisy the two girls from South Carolina. She runs the Sandy Creek Animal Control. I have her number but I don't think I can post it, but if you do a google search she'll come right up. Shes a wonderful lady and might just have a kennel avail for these two wonderful seniors for a few months.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Rosa - I found contact info for Tonya, but none of the phone numbers have area codes. Are they 315 area codes?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh my gosh..I feel awful, I meant to come back to this post but forgot to. I am soooo sorry. Yes, I just checked and the area code is 315. Again, I am so very sorry I forgot to come back here. Please pm me if I can help further...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any luck with this?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I sent pm and email to Chris on the 21st when I realized I forgot to come back to this thread, but so far I haven't heard anything. I hope we hear something soon.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Historian, Rosa- any updates? Tonya fosters for BDBH, she is about an hour away from me. Have you had any luck in contacting her?


----------

